# rps meet 15 oct lousiville ky



## ken Sass (Sep 1, 2016)

anybody besides me gonna be their? millers put on a hell of a good meet.


----------



## snake (Sep 1, 2016)

Nope. This is your meet?


----------



## ken Sass (Sep 1, 2016)

snake said:


> Nope. This is your meet?


yup, last 1 of the year. i might go up to nyc for a meet in the new year, got some friends in long island


----------



## ECKSRATED (Sep 1, 2016)

ken Sass said:


> yup, last 1 of the year. i might go up to nyc for a meet in the new year, got some friends in long island



When is that meet next year? 

How's training going for this meet ken?


----------



## ken Sass (Sep 2, 2016)

i have not seen it scheduled, just hoping for it. they had at least 1in long island last year, training is going good except my elbows hurt (cry baby) 345 for 3x3 and 1 set of 2 last monday, if i stay healthy i am looking to be above 380 some were


----------



## ECKSRATED (Sep 2, 2016)

In dealing with the elbow problems right now too man. It blowssssss. It's holding everything back so I feel your pain


----------

